

Is there any money to be made in mobile analytics? - jasoncooper

There appears to be numerous free analytics services for mobile Apps (although no dedicated service for m-sites?)
Is there a market for a premium offering that delivers something not currently covered by the existing analytics companies?
======
jasoncooper
Well either I guess. Right now everything seems to be focussed on App
analytics, but with the market moving to HTML5 'apps', surely there's going to
be a market here. Something that offers a richer, more visual offering, device
pics, meta data around the devices themselves, WiFi v 3G etc - however if the
market expects everything to be free, how do you move to a premium model?

~~~
talkingquickly
I guess the premium model may be more about providing insight into what the
stats mean. I imagine Google Analytics and its competitors will expand to
cover HTML5 "Apps" and the mobile specific data which goes with them and the
premium content will be around providing concise, more specialised insights.
So rehashing data in a way which will be meaningful to someone busy and none
technical in a particular industry/ field.

------
talkingquickly
I guess it depends what that something is, are we talking a centralised
platform for usage analytics of standalone apps? or analytics of traffic to
mobile sites?

